# Brewing book for mead



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

Want to try but Iam having trouble with the vocabulary and processes . Have any favorite resources? Thanks charlue


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well the stickied thread "intro" has good basic information. As to real books, the Compleat Meadmaker's Guide by Kenn Schramm is probably the best. Some of the home brewing books like NCJHB have good info too. Stay away from homemade wine recipe resources; they tend to favor "country wine" recipes that are poorly suited to mead IMO.


----------



## suprchunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Want to try but Iam having trouble with the vocabulary and processes . Have any favorite resources? Thanks charlue


_The Compleat Meadmaker_ by Ken Schramm.


----------

